# Sunday in Ct.



## mattm59 (May 21, 2011)

been a pretty wet week. I'm guessing trails around here (nepaug/sessions/nass) are probably too wet. Anyone have any ideas...besides repeating the road ride I did today?


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2011)

Case and Penwood should be OK, both drain well


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2011)

This may be a little on the late side for you, but the stone road area was surprisingly fairly dry today.


----------



## mattm59 (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> I could pedal after work, around 4:30 burlington area, if anyones interested. I suck, old dog unable to learn any tricks, but have decent endurance and can endo without getting hurt:roll: 86owe 2owe5 owe827



Keep an eye on the Trips and Events forum here.  I usually post up rides that I know about ahead of time, though often I make a last minute call to ride.


----------

